# Worms?



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

Just got my first clutch of eggs, in the debris and water in the petri dish were some long thin white worms. Are they normal or do I need to treat the tank/frogs?
Tank has four golden terribs.
Photo below (worm in bottom left)


P.s. how many eggs do you think are fertile? Im thinking about 3


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I think they're grindal worms.They usually feed on unfertile eggs.If I had to guess,you might have 1 good egg,but chances are that one won't make it either.You'll have more chances though.That's common with a first clutch.It may take a couple.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Agree with Oddlot, looks like one viable egg currently. Now that I think about it, I'm not sure I ever got a fully developed healthy frog out of a "first clutch". There will be more.


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

Okay so there is no need to deal with panacur for the parents?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

No you're good.


----------



## deadsea60 (Sep 15, 2012)

Okay thanks for that


----------



## Tricolor (Jun 12, 2009)

maybe add some extra vitamin A when you dust your bugs. should help with eggs


----------

